# How to market custom tshirts



## Tinkler (Feb 6, 2012)

Apart from SEO for ones website, how else can I market my services for printing and selling custom made tshirts? (corporate, clubs, schools, parties etc)

I was thinking of just drawing up simple flyers and hand delivering them, plus give them a sales pitch if they are interested. But knowing what I do with flyers/leaflets (throw them away) I'm not too sure if this is worthwhile.

Any ideas on how to target potential customers?


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

The most success stories come from those who have built a business locally.


----------



## Tinkler (Feb 6, 2012)

so is it a case of just visiting local businesses in person?


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

I have heard it's tough to get into doing shirts for schools as they each have different people running things. Some have the athletic department purchase the shirts while others go through the pta. But I agree with starting local. You could do flyers, don't forget bulletin boards at the grocery stores. Also the local churches often times have sports teams for students or softball leagues for the adults. You could try a small ad in your local paper as well, craigslist too. It's all about getting your name out there. Word of mouth spreads like wildfire.


----------



## Anacaraka (Mar 25, 2012)

Starting your business locally with the unique and easy remember logo. Beside that, trying with unique design is a good starting.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

it depends on what service/s you offer, too, and if you're operating out of your garage or have a storefront people can visit. craigslist i guess is one way of getting your name out there, but so is facebook, twitter, etc.. have a website and, as you mentioned, SEO (which you can do yourself for a local market). 

you can set up meetings with local businesses and at least touch base with them. 

yeah, getting with schools is tough. when they aren't corrupt as all get-out (in my experience, this applies mostly to the little league level), they usually have a pretty solid printer they've dealt with for years servicing them. to make it even harder, they often go to a one-stop shop for their printing and athletic equipment. i've never known any of them to go through the PTA where i'm at, rather the athletic board. sometimes a team mom, coach, or athletic director orders stuff. 

a lot of businesses, particularly with a sales staff, have their shirts embroidered, in which case you would outsource that with a local embroiderer.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

true, friends are great assets, but the average buddy will only be of help only so far. of course friends are where you start, but in the years to come you'll have a network of business contacts, clients, repeat customers, and that's who you need to start cultivating, the sooner the better. 

we have a small convenience store and trophy shop. i often get business just by striking up a conversation based on the shirt the guy wears that says 'coach' on it. what i'm getting at pay attention and if you can see a reason to hand someone a card, take it. make up a shirt advertising your store on it and wear it when you go out. be prepared to hand out a lot of business cards. you can post them at diners or grocery store bulletin boards if you want, it won't hurt. if you can put a magnetized sign on the side of a car, why not? (i would, but my city is stoopid about allowing who can and who can't do that, unbelievable as that sounds.)

by virtue of making shirts, people will find you. i don't know how they do, i think we must give off some kind of scent or something. you can't rely on the fates, though, so i'd be prepared to make some sales calls and see if you can set up an appointment with a manager or someone with some buying power.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Try Twitter and Facebook. Follow local people and be part of the conversation. Also look into local search engines and make sure your company is listed in the proper categories and with the proper information. 

Join the local Chamber of Commerce and go to the networking events. 

Always wear your work when you're out and about in town. You never know who may be standing in line behind you at the store. 

Check with the local media outlets, radio, television and print, and see if they're looking for anyone to talk about fashion trends, or sports apparel or whatever your area of expertise may be. A lot of local media outlets are looking for experts and love to use local people.


----------

